# Edge on a backrack



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Anyone made brackets to put a fullsize bar on a backrack? I don't like the way the backrack produced ones look, plus they are too expensive.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Dan if you PM me your email I'll send you a picture I have of a friend's back rack mount for full size bar.


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

Here are photos of what I did.

Tim

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=49593


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

All I did was weld 2 small pieces of angle iron onto the back rack.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Better check that weld... I don't look very good!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I didnt know you could mount an edge with one bolt. Mine has two going to the feet. I figured I'd take the feet off but still need to use two bolts each side. Did you put that big bolt through yourself or is that a mounting option for the edge?

I bought some metal L brackets, what I am going to try to do is sandwich them on the verticals from the front and back with two bolts running though them and throuhg the rack, then bolt the bar down onto the horizontal part of the L bracket. If I ever get around to it I'll post some pics here.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

iakentdoz;427513 said:


> All I did was weld 2 small pieces of angle iron onto the back rack.


man you gotta do something with those wires


----------



## daplowman (Oct 28, 2006)

looks like an awful lot of stress on one point. I am sure the bolt will hold, but will the lightbar?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Those single bolt mounts he has are a Whelen mounting option for the bars, its called a stud mount, and yes they will hold. 

Also, that picture I was going to send that I now can't find is exactly how you described you were going to do them Dan, and it works great. The only suggestion is you turn the feet around on the bar which allows you to bolt it down at the very edge of the backrack, and it spreads the support out just a little wider to the sides.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I just pulled the Back Rack off of one of my 2004's. Back Rack is for sale with the tool box brackets. Please dont ask me for a picture. Everyone knows what a Black Back Rack looks like. $100.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

DBL;427598 said:


> man you gotta do something with those wires


There not hooked up because it is getting removes tomorrow.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

daplowman;427616 said:


> looks like an awful lot of stress on one point. I am sure the bolt will hold, but will the lightbar?


Well, Whelen made the mount and it ant going no where, LOL Sure wouldn't want to hit the light bar with any thing. It is very strong.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I still say that weld is coming apart!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't think the weld cracked, I think that is just a seam alongside the weld, kind of in shadow.

Remind me never to post a picture of one of my welds here.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Pirsch;427991 said:


> I still say that weld is coming apart!


LOL That picture was taken last December, and she's still up there. I just used too much paint, you can see the runs in the paint too.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh yeah I forgot...You guys plow and not paint! LOL Well atleast the paint matches! LOL


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Pirsch;428642 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot...You guys plow and not paint! LOL Well atleast the paint matches! LOL


Plus I can't weld, I use paint to hide my bad weding job.:crying: But I know the weld will hold.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

daplowman;427616 said:


> looks like an awful lot of stress on one point. I am sure the bolt will hold, but will the lightbar?


I thought the same thing at first, but it isn't actually just one bolt run through the bottom of the bar, it's in the mounting plate which fits into the channels. So the torsion load from front to back is spread out a few inches instead of on that one point.

"Torsion load" Like that? I just made it up.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Kent, thanks for sticking your neck out and posting those pics for me. I feel bad that your perfectly functional amateur welding job got attacked like it did.

C'mon guys, give him a break! It's on a Ford, it's not like it's ever going to get going fast enough for the wind to tear the light bar off. Although I'd be worried about the truck being overloaded with the Back Rack AND the light bar.

hee hee hee


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I saw the funniest thing when your talking about the Ford going fast enough to get off the ground.... Saw a '95 Ranger 4x4 (with a plow mount) the other day. A volunteer fire fighter had it. 56" Code 3 XL Light Bar (sealed beams) on sticking over the doors by about a foot each way. Can you imagine the amps and the fuel economy he gets and if he catches some good air... There he goes!!!


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

MCW has a edge on a back rack, I have a mini edge on a back rack, custom built mounting, MCW has pics ot it somewhere, if you want, Im right in NH and can have some more bracket made up if you like the pics
James


----------

